# GERD & THROWING UP?



## KittyKat12 (Jul 16, 2006)

My son has been having some problems this last week. He has these episodes where he will throw up just a tiny bit. Although, it seems to come after he has eaten a large meal or playing intensely outside. I've looked around, but cannot quite find an answer. Can GERD cause a small amount of throwup?Does anyone else have the problem after eating or excerising? If so, how have you treated?Thanks!


----------



## Kitty G (Jun 27, 2006)

KittyKat,How old is your son? Has he been to a doctor and diagnosed with any type of stomach disorders or ibs?


----------



## KittyKat12 (Jul 16, 2006)

He is 9...he is scheduled to go into the doctor next week, but have never had any sort of stomach problems before. It doesn't seem like the typical "viral" type issue.


----------



## Kitty G (Jun 27, 2006)

He seems awfully young to have GERD. I think the best thing to do would be to take him to your physician and get his professional opinion on what is going on. I really can't imagine that it would be GERD.


----------



## KittyKat12 (Jul 16, 2006)

Thanks for the input!


----------

